# Fish and Plants available at Metting



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I thought it would be nice to have a list of plants that people have available.

I have four cherry barbs that are already spoken for but I also have 4 glass(i think) barbs that are also available if someone wants. I can try and get pictures for identification.

I also have a TON of baby swords that are up for grabs. If anyone has a large tank and would like the main plant, I may be willing to give that up and grow out some of the babies.

Let me know if anyone is interested in my stuff. Its free to the club, so please make donations to Matt.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I can spare some Glosso if anybody wants to give it a try. High light & CO2 is a must.

I also have some adult Red Swordtail fish. Mostly females. They are pretty much full grown. They will probably drop babies without the presence of a male. I also have 4 Rasbora heteromorpha's I got from Matt last year. All are free to anyone.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Bring the R. heteromorpha back and if no one else at the meeting wants them, I'll take them back  They will work well in either my Q-tank or my 50g since it is currently fishless.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

MatPat said:


> Bring the R. heteromorpha back and if no one else at the meeting wants them, I'll take them back  They will work well in either my Q-tank or my 50g since it is currently fishless.


Will do!


----------



## jhoover (Oct 17, 2004)

I have no plants at all in my tank so I would be willing to
buy anything that would survive in my tank at the meeting.
Thanks Eric


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*meeting*

Sean and Rob 
I'll take all the swordtails that I can get. I'm coming to the meeting by hook or crook. I'll take the barbs too if they're not spoken for.

Wayne


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

They are all yours. I think some of the barbs are spoken for, but I think I have a total of 8, so you *should* get 4.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

endlerman said:


> Sean and Rob
> I'll take all the swordtails that I can get. I'm coming to the meeting by hook or crook. I'll take the barbs too if they're not spoken for.
> 
> Wayne





ctmpwrdcamry said:


> They are all yours. I think some of the barbs are spoken for, but I think I have a total of 8, so you *should* get 4.


Just to make sure there is no confusion. I am offering Red "Swordtails" which are fish and Sean is offering Amazon "Sword" plants.

Wayne, you wanted the fish, right? I have about 8 3-4" females.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I have two mail swordtails that I can donate. Robs right, it wasnt on the list, but they could also use a good home.

Anyone have any rummynose that need a place to stay?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> Anyone have any rummynose that need a place to stay?


I was thinking the same thing! I wouldn't mind another dozen or so in my tank. They school in the tank quite well and I think the Peruvian Altums "help" them stay "schooled".


----------



## accidentaldog (Aug 10, 2005)

I will be bringing dwarf riccia, saggitaria subulata, and a type of moss (I believe willow but I am not certain). They have been in buckets for a week so I apologize for the state that they may be in.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

If anyone has a bit of extra HC, I'd love to get my hands on some of it! Unfortunately I don't have anything extra at this point to bring myself.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Paywan said:


> If anyone has a bit of extra HC, I'd love to get my hands on some of it! Unfortunately I don't have anything extra at this point to bring myself.


Erik (Troy McClure) has (or at least had) some HC. Unfortunately, I don't know if he will be at the meeting or not.

I will not be bagging any of these up until they are spoken for at the meeting but I should have the following available:

Bacopa sp. from Aruguia River (6-8 small cuttings, maybe more)
Barclaya longifolia 'Red' (several small plantlets)
Hemianthus micranthemoides (quite a few)
Hottonia palustris (at least 6 stems)
Java Fern Limnophila aromatica (2-3 stems)
Microsorum pteropus 'Regular leaf' (plantlets)
Pogostemon Stellatus 'Broad Leaf' (1-2 stems)
Red Tiger Lotus (1 medium, 1 large and probably several very small plants)
Rotala sp. 'Vietnam' (3-4 stems)

I could also net a few Endlers and possibly some guppies if anyone is interested in those.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have 5 or 6 Microctenopoma fasciolatum I'd like to get rid of. Interesting anabantoid that is peaceful and does well in a planted tank. These are the brown variety which isn't as nice as the blue. Free to a good home.

-Russ


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

*swordtails*

LOL I need all the" fish" I can get. Especially the swordtails. Could use a pair of black swordtails too. I'm bringing some angels for anyone that would like them. And Matt, I haven't forgotten the rams.

Wayne


----------



## jhoover (Oct 17, 2004)

I also would be interested with any fish along with plants
in my 55 gal tank I only have 5 guppies and they need some friendly playmates
Thanks Eric


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah, I have good amount of HC left but I can't make it to the meeting. There are a bunch of other plants I -could- have available but it'll have to wait until next month.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

It's all good  Just interested in trying it one of these days. Maybe next month!


----------

